# Different Tribulus Products for off cycle use



## ShaqFu (Nov 15, 2002)

I've just started my first pro-hormone cycle of 1-AD (thanks dg806 & 1fast400) and I was looking into what I should be taking off cycle in 4 weeks.

I can't find any 6-Oxo in Canada, so I was thinking Tribulus Terrestris.

The thing is that a lot of Tribulus products include other extracts like *Avena Sativa* or *Furostanol*.

Are these worth anything? Or should I stick to some pure Tribulus?

And what other options are there for post-cycle suppplements?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2002)

I like Biotest's Tribex.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2002)

Corri, If your cycle is going to be 4 weeks or less, you shouldn't need 6-oxo as natural T levels aren't suppresed very much in for weeks. You should go with Syntrax Fuzu for libido. Most guys I hear talk say this has worked better than any others. I have used it also and like it very much. If your cycle is longer than 4 weeks you will need oxo. You can get it from 1fast also!(He will get it through customs).


----------



## ShaqFu (Nov 16, 2002)

lol.. Yeah, Mike is good at that eh. He got my 1-AD to Toronto in 5 days.

Biotest is the one with that Avena Sativa stuff eh. And Fuzu's got a whole bunch oif things I don't recognize.

My cycle will be 4 weeks long though.. Maybe I'll give Mike another call for some Oxo.

Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2002)

I like 3 products...Biotest Tribex, Syntrax Fuzu, and Sopharma Tribestan. Sopharma is the original tribulis product and is of very high quality!


----------



## ShaqFu (Nov 16, 2002)

They have Sopharma at my local supp store, and Tribex too.

The thing that confuses me actually is that Oxo and Tribulus seem to do very different things but are used for the same purpose.

Oxo, as inderstand, will keep my estrogen levels from shooting too high.

And Tribulus is supposed to boost my LH levels, to get my natural Test back up to where it should be.

What about using both? Does that make any sense?


----------



## ShaqFu (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey! 100 posts.. they just made me a "Member"


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> They have Sopharma at my local supp store, and Tribex too.
> 
> The thing that confuses me actually is that Oxo and Tribulus seem to do very different things but are used for the same purpose.
> ...



They both work through different mechanisms, however, will both indirectly raise test and lower estrogen. Tribex is better at raising test and OXO is better at lowering estrogen. Using both would be a good stack. Sort of combining clomid and nolvadex in the steroid world.


----------



## ShaqFu (Nov 16, 2002)

I learn something useful everyday here! 

Thank you.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> They both work through different mechanisms, however, will both indirectly raise test and lower estrogen. Tribex is better at raising test and OXO is better at lowering estrogen.



I think I would disagree with this statement...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2002)

Prohormones and steroids act as replacements for natural testosterone, and as a consequence, prolonged usage of these substances results in the body resetting the level of its own natural testosterone production. Your body does this by adjusting the activity of the hypothalamic pituitary testicular axis, or HPTA. The HPTA acts like a thermostat that constantly adjusts the body???s production of testosterone to maintain a certain level in the blood. The hypothalamus is the primary sensor in this system, and it responds to both androgens (i.e. testosterone, DHT) and estrogens (derived from aromatization of androgens). The hypothalamus is so sensitive to estrogens in fact that administration of an estrogen blocker can often result in a very substantial surge in testosterone production. This is why steroid using bodybuilders take products such as Clomiphene (an estrogen receptor antagonist) and Anastrazole (an aromatase inhibitor) after cycles to jump-start their suppressed testicular testosterone production. 

I do agree however that the two stacked together would be good!


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

An interesting quote TCD pointed me too when I was after some info on it.

*Par Deus quote:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Tribex -- I have seen no legit studies where tribulus was shown to raise testosterone. It has been shown to raise LH (which would increase libido and erectile function), but the mechanism it likely works through is via increasing nitric oxide, which has an overall negative effect on testosterone levels because it is suppressive at the testicular level."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gopro (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> I think I would disagree with this statement...



And what part of it do you disagree with...that they work through different mechanisms or that one is better than the other at lowering/raising est/test?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> And what part of it do you disagree with...that they work through different mechanisms or that one is better than the other at lowering/raising est/test?


That 6-oxo is better at raising natural test levels..........


----------



## gopro (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> That 6-oxo is better at raising natural test levels..........



Never said that my friend...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> They both work through different mechanisms, however, will both indirectly raise test and lower estrogen. Tribex is better at raising test and OXO is better at lowering estrogen. Using both would be a good stack. Sort of combining clomid and nolvadex in the steroid world.


Ok.....I said 6-oxo was better at raising natural test levels!
You said tribex which I disagree with......it is mainly for libido which is what Kuso posted.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice .. I just went out and bought me Tribestan 750 three weeks ago 
because I couldn't find anything else...

And now I found out it's actually good.

Ain't life nice sometimes?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> An interesting quote TCD pointed me too when I was after some info on it.
> 
> *Par Deus quote:*
> ...




so, what does this person think that LH (Luteinizing  Hormone) does?

*luteinizing hormone*:
A hormone produced by the anterior lobe of the pituitary gland that stimulates the production of testosterone by the interstitial cells of the testis in the male.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But at a very low level when compared to an  aromatase inhibitor such as 6-oxo! That is why Patrick Arnold worked so hard to invent this product.


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> But at a very low level when compared to an  aromatase inhibitor such as 6-oxo! That is why Patrick Arnold worked so hard to invent this product.



DG...this is NOT necessarily so. Of course Pat is going to say his product is superior, but that does not make it true. Tribulis has been used to raise LH for years and for many has been VERY effective. 6 OXO in my opinion is best at keeping test from aromatizing into estrogens, not for raising natural test (although it helps in this area too).

With the drugs clomid and nolvadex you will find that C will raise test levels more effectively than N will, but N will more effectively lower estrogen more effectively than C. Although both have similar effects, they are not equal.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> 6 OXO in my opinion is best at keeping test from aromatizing into estrogens, not for raising natural test (although it helps in this area too).


if that is the case, why is it not reccomened to use during cycle vs. after cycle??


----------



## 1Fast400 (Nov 19, 2002)

6-OXO raises test by 100% in less than a month at 6 a day, this according to the most recent study done on it....sounds pretty good to me


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

Can this be said for Tribulis products??


----------



## gopro (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> if that is the case, why is it not reccomened to use during cycle vs. after cycle??



Because, during a cycle it is BETTER to have some estrogen in your system! This will make the cycle MORE effective. Estrogen blockers should ONLY be used if side effects get out of hand. The body will GAIN MORE without an estrogen blocker like 6 OXO.

After a cycle you THEN NEED to get estrogen down to achieve a better balance of T & E, or you will lose all of your gains.


----------



## gopro (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> 6-OXO raises test by 100% in less than a month at 6 a day, this according to the most recent study done on it....sounds pretty good to me



6 OXO is good. I can find studies to say that Tribulis can also raise T that much. Most studies are not replicable anyway, and usually skewed to make manufactures look good.

6 OXO is best for lowering E in my opinion. A very valuable product.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Because, during a cycle it is BETTER to have some estrogen in your system! This will make the cycle MORE effective. Estrogen blockers should ONLY be used if side effects get out of hand. The body will GAIN MORE without an estrogen blocker like 6 OXO.
> 
> After a cycle you THEN NEED to get estrogen down to achieve a better balance of T & E, or you will lose all of your gains.



This would not apply to 1-test anyway since it does not aromatise.


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> This would not apply to 1-test anyway since it does not aromatise.



True true dg...I do imagine that having some estrogen in the system with 1-Test is also a good thing, but hopefully nobody would bother using 6OXO with this product anyway...


----------



## pureplaya616 (Nov 21, 2002)

the bottom line what tribulus, or natural testorone boosters can we trust


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

In my opinion and experience...

-real tribulis
-acetyl L carnitine
-6 OXO

Also look to better cortisol/test ratio with a PS supplement


----------



## Zoile (Nov 21, 2002)

with a super one + cycle with this be a good thing to use ,during,post cycle....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> True true dg...I do imagine that having some estrogen in the system with 1-Test is also a good thing, but hopefully nobody would bother using 6OXO with this product anyway...


Well I learned the first cycle of 1 test that you have to have 4/ad along with it for two reasons IMO. 1) To counteract the larthagy and loss of libido. 2) The strength increase you experience makes it tough on tendons and joints and the water from 4/ad helps ease the pain and lubricate your joints along with strength benefits also.


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Zoile *_
> with a super one + cycle with this be a good thing to use ,during,post cycle....



After any prohormone cycle Tribulis is a good idea as is ALC. 6 OXO is very good after 4AD especially. PS is good to lower post cycle cortisol levels.


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Well I learned the first cycle of 1 test that you have to have 4/ad along with it for two reasons IMO. 1) To counteract the larthagy and loss of libido. 2) The strength increase you experience makes it tough on tendons and joints and the water from 4/ad helps ease the pain and lubricate your joints along with strength benefits also.




Well, nobody I know has lost their libido from 1-Test...but you may have found differently. As for the strength increases from 1-Test warranting a need for 4-AD as well...I just don't think its THAT powerful.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well, nobody I know has lost their libido from 1-Test...but you may have found differently. As for the strength increases from 1-Test warranting a need for 4-AD as well...I just don't think its THAT powerful.


Not lost, just lower. And my joints did ache quite a bit....you're not 39!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Not lost, just lower. And my joints did ache quite a bit....you're not 39!!




Hehehehe...got a few more years to go


----------



## Zoile (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> After any prohormone cycle Tribulis is a good idea as is ALC. 6 OXO is very good after 4AD especially. PS is good to lower post cycle cortisol levels.



I will search for a good Trib and some 6 OXO.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Zoile *_
> I will search for a good Trib and some 6 OXO.
> 
> Thanks for the info.



Best Trib...

-Sopharma Tribestan
-Syntrax Fuzu
-Biotest Tribex
-Muscle Tech Acetabolan II


----------



## Zoile (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Best Trib...
> 
> -Sopharma Tribestan
> ...



Talk about service ..

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Best Trib...
> 
> -Sopharma Tribestan
> ...




-Sopharma Tribestan- check
-Syntrax Fuzu - check
-Biotest Tribex - maybe
-Muscle Tech Acetabolan II - NOT! (I don't like anything MuscleTech) Just my .02.....


----------



## Zoile (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> -Sopharma Tribestan- check
> -Syntrax Fuzu - check
> -Biotest Tribex - maybe
> -Muscle Tech Acetabolan II - NOT! (I don't like anything MuscleTech) Just my .02.....




 

I will go with Syntrax then.

Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> -Sopharma Tribestan- check
> -Syntrax Fuzu - check
> -Biotest Tribex - maybe
> -Muscle Tech Acetabolan II - NOT! (I don't like anything MuscleTech) Just my .02.....




Believe me dg...I understand your distaste for Biotest and especially Muscle Tech, however, these two products ARE of very good quality. 

I have tested both of them on myself and on clients, even steroid using ones, and results were consistently good.

As for the advertising policy of MT especially...well, it sucks.


----------



## Mikes1 (Nov 23, 2002)

I have a tribulus product by M DOUBLE YOU, a company from the Netherlands. It only has tribulus.
Does anyone know anything about this company?

Mike


----------



## Mikes1 (Nov 23, 2002)

What is the correct dossage of tribulus?


----------



## gopro (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mikes1 *_
> I have a tribulus product by M DOUBLE YOU, a company from the Netherlands. It only has tribulus.
> Does anyone know anything about this company?
> 
> Mike



Never heard of that company. A good dosage lies in the area of 500-750 mg 3 x per day.


----------



## samat631 (Feb 19, 2004)

im about to try Higherpower Androstenedione/Trib/DHEA stack. seems pretty good. im gonna do a very short 3 week cycle. i dont think im gonna need any serious post cycle therapy tho for such a short cycle.


----------



## Var (Feb 19, 2004)

Some of the info in this thread is VERY outdated.  Read the PH sticky for info on your cycle and PCT.


----------



## samat631 (Feb 21, 2004)

biotest tribex is pretty good ive been reading.... 

whats with this stuff "redkat" by biotest....i think its new , it doesnt have any tribulus in it, but it raises natural testosterone levels....


----------



## prolangtum (Feb 22, 2004)

tribulus=crap
redkat=crap


----------



## plouffe (Feb 22, 2004)

You can buy like a pound of tribulus of them bulk herb sites... for cheaper than redkat, and all that other shit.


----------



## budfrog32 (Jul 15, 2004)

*pure TT rocks*

I have been using a pure blend of Tribulus Terrestris for over 6 months now and my gains have been huge. Extra inches on my bi's is something that I have seen fast. I highly recommend a product of this type. I use it with a daily creatine blend and it works wonders. I am up to 340 on my press and I weigh only about 200 lbs. My leg strength has also greatly increases with my new supplementing plan. I blast two capsules of show-tech every other day and take with a double creatine dosage. This has been my forthcoming by far.

Sincerely,

Jake T


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 15, 2004)

Unviersal's Tribulus pro and Biotest's Tribex both worked great for me!  I swear I always get a little growth spurt while using tribulus.


----------



## rrgg (Jul 27, 2004)

Prolangtum -- what kind of tribulus did you take?  As you can see, some tribulus products are real.  Some are virtually fake:

http://www.thermolife.com/labReport-Tribosten.pdf


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2004)

exactly, actually *most* Tribulus products on the market are crap, they need to contain 20% Protodiscin to be effective.

http://ironmaglabs.com/anabolic-matrix.html


----------



## rrgg (Jul 27, 2004)

Some tribulus products in the study turned up ND for Tribulus:  "None Detected."  That's crazy.


>they need to contain 20% Protodiscin to be effective

Let's say you find a weaker, but valid product with only 10% Protodiscin.  I'm not sure it's entirely ineffective.  If you take 2000mg of a 10% product, isn't that equivalent to taking 1000mg of a good 20% product?  Or have I misunderstood something...?

Having said that, doubling-up on the low quality stuff is probably more expensive than getting the good stuff in the first place (like your Anabolic Matrix product).


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2004)

well, if you think that is crazy than you have no idea the type of junk that is on the market.  how do you think these companies can afford to pay all of the pro bodybuilders and place 5 page magazine in ads in several different publications? they cut costs by producing crap. 

sure, but are you gonna go around testing it all? and in the end it would cost more to take a double dose wouln't it?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2004)

EAS has a label claim of 35mg of protodioscin in each serving of EcdyMax but the lab report reveals that each serving of EcdyMax contains 0.0mg of protodioscin per serving. See how inferior the rest of the companies compare next to the high standard of ThermoLife International products.
http://thermolife.com/Products-Tribosten.html


----------



## rrgg (Jul 27, 2004)

Let me qualify this...  The report already shows us what Biotest and Sopharma contain (13% - 15%).  My point is that if someone sees those at a cheap enough price, they could be worth buying anyway...  maybe...

And, I'd just like to restate, "doubling-up on the low quality stuff is probably more expensive than getting the good stuff in the first place."

Personally, I was really just wondering about the best way to use up the stuff I have already (I know, "throw it out").  I do plan to try Anabolic Matrix regardless.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2004)

right. 

well, yeah if you already have some than might as well finish it, but if the brand you have does not contain any protodiscin it's worthless. 

this is why tribulus has such a bad reputation, most brands that have been on the market the last 10 years were/are crap.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, i saw a study that claims a 30% increase in testosterone from just watching the godfather... no joke. That is probably why tribulus gets a bad rap. It is suttle, but if you are well enough in-touch w/ your health; you know it works.  I have really been enjoying my Higher Power tibulus by the way.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 27, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well, i saw a study that claims a 30% increase in testosterone from just watching the godfather... no joke. That is probably why tribulus gets a bad rap. It is suttle, but if you are well enough in-touch w/ your health; you know it works.  I have really been enjoying my Higher Power tibulus by the way.


 I wonder if watching enough porn will give you a 30% test boost. Then, if you double up on that...


----------



## rrgg (Jul 27, 2004)

pirate-- There's a 40% boost, but then a drop-off before the movie's done.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 27, 2004)

rrgg said:
			
		

> pirate-- There's a 40% boost, but then a drop-off before the movie's done.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 27, 2004)




----------

